# Are some men not able to differentiate between fantasy and reality ?



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I told my husband a mate of mine asked if we were up for a threesome. Once opon a time he'd have been shocked (it's definitely not his scene) but this time he said something strange. He said he guessed it would just be awkward and not at all like some men imagine it.

And he was right I've had threesomes in the past and they often didn't work out or just nothing much happened. Once I got dragged along by a mate of mine and as soon as we started her blokes nerve went. Another time the bloke appeared just to want me to watch him shag my mate ( I think I was just meant to applaud) he barely touched me and went funny when my mate and I touched each other.

I have had good experiences with threesomes, but they've tended to be with blokes that didn't put too much thought into them.

It's the same with anal sex, I've had a guy change his mind about wanting to do it, just as we started and this was after months of trying to persuade me. They see something in a porno want to do it and as soon as they start they think 'oh god what am I doing'

Rough sex is probably the best example. Blokes that think they'll love it then lose their nerve a few seconds in. It's like the scene in their head collapses as soon as they have a chance to put it into practice.

I think the reason my husband is really good at acting quite aggressive sexually is because he takes a strictly intellectual view of it. He only does it because I want to. So because of that he doesn't have any mental baggage of his own, he can get quite physical with me because he's always thinking a step ahead.

Anywho it's just something I've noticed about blokes. My husband wasn't even tempted by the idea of a threesome though she is quite pretty. 

He's also quite perceptive he suggested she might be lonely, which I hadn't really considered she's not really been with a decent bloke for years which is I think why she fancied hubby to begin with.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

sarah-

I mentioned to a male friend of mine years ago that fantasy often seemed more powerful and intoxicating than the real thing. He said that's becuase fantasy is more subtle than reality. In lew of a better explanation, I tended to agree.


----------

